
End of the privacy debate in the European Parliament: overview - lol-lol
https://www.laquadrature.net/en/eprivacy_overview_ep
======
lol-lol
I am posting this just for USA cityzens to understand what kind of a fight is
currently going on EU for ePrivacy directive. Take extra care about what
corporate lobbysts tryed to "smuggle" in and you will have a great idea what
corporations are doing with you and your data right now.

I hope we are past "I have nothing to hide" in 2018.

